# .nl seeds



## nvthis (Nov 4, 2008)

Marijuana-seeds.nl
Ordered seeds October 22. Got them yesterday (November 3), 12 days to California. Ordered twenty, got ten free. Not the finest examples, but we'll see what's what. Good stealth but had to sign @ post office....  Another thing... I ordered two separate orders, one that morning and another later that night for my buddy. They actually caught it and sent both orders in the same package but still charged me shipping for both orders. Hmm. That's almost ten bucks.
All in all (as long as the beans pop) I'd say they are do-able but my experience was a little shakey. Their prices are some of the best but I think I'll not be sending them anymore of my money anytime soon.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 4, 2008)

Scratch that... It was 9.95 in BP. That's more like $20.00 USD extra charge for one package.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 5, 2008)

doughting there seeds huh? take a gander at my closet buddy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2008)

yes i have purchase from them a few times..I had to sign for one  and not others..it was scarry..why one and not the others?..but all is good..thanks for the report..and dont worrie yourself over $20..those beans will supply you with a lifetime of smoke if you do it right..good luck and be safe


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 5, 2008)

sc are you sayin not to order from them due to being over charged or because your had to sign? oh or because the product doesn't look right?


----------



## nvthis (Nov 5, 2008)

No, signing for them caused me a bit of anxiety but the package looked untampered with so... That was of cause for no sincere worries. Had it looked like it was previously opened I most likely would have just said "That's not mine" and walked away or something, I don't know. I do indeed hope they pop. As far as looks go it seemed IMHO they looked a little under mature.. But then we'll see what's what. There were some (5-6) that 'looked' perfectly fine- Darker, mottled etc., a lot of them were smallish and whitish-green but who knows? they mey be just fine. I am not nit-picking, just giving a first impression on the looks alone on that one. And your right, the $20.00 bucks isn't a huge deal, providing it was an oversight that isn't repeated. They have great prices at this site but the twenty dollar thing kind of cancels that out IMO. You say you had to sign once, but not anymore??? Trippy. I emailed them about the extra charge. I don't expect anything seriously to happen about it, but if it doesn't happen again, and their beans pop, and I won't have to sign for them everytime then my rating of MS.nl obviously improves.  Sorry if I offended any long time customers here. That's not what I had in mind. Just wanted to give my first impression of this site. If these pop right I may try them again, on _your_ word I'll be checking out that grow room too!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2008)

No offence taken here my friend...this is what is needed to help people make a good choice...to be honest I like them because they are stealth,,prices are resonable..my only concern is they are not in original breader pack..and so far I have had only problem with Bubble Gum not germing..but that could have been my error too tho..my white widow is looking good..and the Top44 i baught from them was 9 female and 1 male..i was excited..but then lost all 10 bubblegum..lol..be sure to let us know after harvest  what you think..and thanks for shareing with us..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 5, 2008)

well my first 2 super silver haze did not germ in the paper towl methed. so i thew 2 more stright in the ground an they came right out. the haze seeds are tiny, but they are full growen. but now i have 2 very helty lookin haze plants growin in my garden


----------



## andy52 (Nov 5, 2008)

thats where i order all my beans and will continue to do so.they are quick and precise.i have had no probs with the beans popping.some just take longer than the others.be patient and they will pop.i have had 100% pop on all strains.some strains have taken me 7-10 days to pop.do not give up.and they all grew to be some fine plants.jmo


----------



## Bonghit74 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have used them once and currently trying the g13 haze.  just went to flower a week ago.  all beans popped and plants are uniform and healthy.  i plan to do a report on them once they are done.  i have not tried to germ the freebies yet.  as of now i would do business with them again but i am gonna wait and see how this g13 turns out.

peace


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 5, 2008)

I am growing some of their seeds right now and love them.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 5, 2008)

not being smart,but sometimes its the grower and grow area,not the seeds.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

*Lol yea i just read a similar thread where someone bashed a strain they got 5g per plant off of, that buddy luv got 1/2 lb. off off.

It is definitely the grower :rofl:*


----------



## nvthis (Nov 5, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Lol yea i just read a similar thread where someone bashed a strain they got 5g per plant off of, that buddy luv got 1/2 lb. off off.*
> 
> *It is definitely the grower :rofl:*


 
Similar thread??????? Sorry if I gave the wrong impression.... I certainly don't think I was 'bashing' anything, just relating a recent experience in a relevant forum. Hell, haven't even taken these beans out of the bag yet. If anything I am pleased to death by the positive responses and am glad for the opportunity to openly discuss these matters with like-minded folk. If not for the good people at MP I would NEVER order from this bank again, but because of MP I don't have to walk this path alone and am able to justify my experience as unique and not the norm. This means (and for the sake of good business) I very well may order from them again (sans extra order) in the future. I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

*Dude I am so freaking high as hell right now what was I talking about that for?

I am so sorry if I made you feel like you needed to defend yourself in any way. I am retarded and don't know what the hell I was just saying that for?!?!?!   *


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 5, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> No offence taken here my friend...this is what is needed to help people make a good choice...to be honest I like them because they are stealth,,prices are resonable..my only concern is they are not in original breader pack..and so far I have had only problem with Bubble Gum not germing..but that could have been my error too tho..my white widow is looking good..and the Top44 i baught from them was 9 female and 1 male..i was excited..but then lost all 10 bubblegum..lol..be sure to let us know after harvest  what you think..and thanks for shareing with us..KEEP M GREEN



I have nothing but good things to say about them, except original breeder packaging. That just doesn't sit right with me. Also, the free seeds I got from them looked like bag seed, as opposed to breeder seeds. So I agree with you 100%. Also the .nl is a bit suspect, because they are in Great Britain. Thats not a UK website. Just my thoughts though.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 5, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Dude I am so freaking high as hell right now what was I talking about that for?*
> 
> *I am so sorry if I made you feel like you needed to defend yourself in any way. I am retarded and don't know what the hell I was just saying that for?!?!?!   *


 
No worries bro, I'm about to get that way myself...:smoke1:  Got something called 'brain escape' (?). Tastes like pinecones and looks like neon green dog_hair??_


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

*Ay ay! Site rules!

Eliminate those stars!

EDIT: I REMEMBER WHY I WAS SAYING THAT!

The other thread was top44 also!*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 6, 2008)

well them "bag seed as u called them bro are awasom, can't wate to flower them an see the mazar buds......................................... an the haze could not be anymore prefect.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 6, 2008)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Similar thread??????? Sorry if I gave the wrong impression.... I certainly don't think I was 'bashing' anything, just relating a recent experience in a relevant forum. Hell, haven't even taken these beans out of the bag yet. If anything I am pleased to death by the positive responses and am glad for the opportunity to openly discuss these matters with like-minded folk. If not for the good people at MP I would NEVER order from this bank again, but because of MP I don't have to walk this path alone and am able to justify my experience as unique and not the norm. This means (and for the sake of good business) I very well may order from them again (sans extra order) in the future. I suppose anything is possible.


 
My journal is in my signature. I am growing their Northern Lights and Aurora Indica. The Norther Lights seeds were tiny and I was very skeptical at first but I planted 4 in the medium and all 4 sprouted. They all look identical to each other and to other pictures of Northern Lights I have seen. The Aurora Indica were huge seeds. I planted 4 in the medium and all 4 sprouted, they also look identical to one another and to pictures I have seen of them. I would prefer the breeders packs as well. So longs as they turn out good and I get no hermies I will order from there again. My next order however is hempdepot and I am getting some Joey Weed seeds and TGA.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, so I'm popping ten of the m-s.nl seeds. This is intended to be a quickie seed crop before gearing up for spring. let ya know. To be continued....


----------



## punkrocktoker (Nov 9, 2008)

i made an order with them six days ago and still havent recieved a confirmation email.did any of you get an email?


----------



## andy52 (Nov 9, 2008)

i ordered 30 seeds fri afternoon.this is my 5th order from them.i always email them wanting confirmation.sometimes its automated confirmation,sometimes not.so i ask for 1 and get 1  i ordered the special,10 bubble gum,10 big bud and 10 northern lights.plus 5 free


----------



## nvthis (Nov 9, 2008)

I got a conformation email. I also emailed them twice after getting my seeds and they got back to me withing two days both times. it took 11 (11 or 12?, I dunno, it says at the top of this post..) to get the seeds in Cali.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah ..you should get a confirmation email...

*andy*...Baught the same Bonus pack..all tho My bubblegum didnt do well  but could have been my fault..was really looking forward to those..will buy some more again..


----------



## nvthis (Nov 9, 2008)

Check this.. Prescuffed the seeds, dropped seeds in water and set on top of my hutch. 24 hours later 7 cracked with 5 showing root tips (barely, but enough). not too shabby and in just 24? So far so good.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*Aiight now be quick man, plant the ones that are showing 1mm of a taproot. Any longer and this is not smart.*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 10, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> thats where i order all my beans and will continue to do so.they are quick and precise.i have had no probs with the beans popping.some just take longer than the others.be patient and they will pop.i have had 100% pop on all strains.some strains have taken me 7-10 days to pop.do not give up.and they all grew to be some fine plants.jmo


 


lol andy my super silver haze desided to come out the ground 6 weeks later!


----------



## andy52 (Nov 10, 2008)

well i got 4 confirmations this morning that my order had shipped.i ordered thursday evening.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey, my beans from .nl came today.  10 of each:

White Widow
Ice
Crystal
Blueberry
and 5 free ones.

Hey Andy52 - thanks for the great advice!!!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 10, 2008)

when i orderd i orderd on a saturday, got a confirmation monday. an got my seeds next monday. whent very easy.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 10, 2008)

their a good seedbank, especiailly for a first attempt. I used them for my first grow and bought Afghan and got Easy Sativa free. Both were awesome smokes and very easy to grow.

I think the .nl thing is maybe a protection thing?

Altho I think i'd probably say something about the combined postage that u paid double for as thats not too fair. I'm surprised at them.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 10, 2008)

Never Have I Had A Hermie From Them Either.either Male Or Female.that Makes Me Feel Better/


----------



## nvthis (Nov 10, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Altho I think i'd probably say something about the combined postage that u paid double for as thats not too fair. I'm surprised at them.


 
 I made email contact with them and they said their system was automated and that's why it happened. They said to save my order#'s and we could work something out next time I ordered. Not sure what they had in mind but pretty cool of them really to even get back to me about it. That and 8 of ten seeds have popped and this batch is growing faster than anything I have seen. They must be some damn good seed, or I really scuffed the crud out of 'em, either way I'm feeling a lot better about m-s.nl then before.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 11, 2008)

thats whats up bro. glad to here your beans poped. yeah they sure do grow like "weeds" lol don't they, check out my grow, they are only 4 weeks old under CFL's


----------



## Thorn (Nov 11, 2008)

good to hear nvthis, i'm pleased they got back to you about that  I would like to use them again in the future as their prices are just fab!  Good luck on your grow buddy


----------



## nvthis (Nov 11, 2008)

Yup, thanks Thorn. The score is now 10 for 10. Dropped on the 8th, popped on the 9th and in peet today (11th, :am). I'll put up a pick as soon as I can see leaves (at least I think I will... Haven't posted pics on this sight yet. Ahh, I'll fugure it out!!). No grow log for this one I think. I have never done an online grow log before and this batch will be just for seeds. I have finally grown the huevos to do one I think (after seeing everyone else's on here) and would like to. However I will throw up a pic or two as time goes strictly for this post and for the purposes of seed viability and reliability in regards to *marijuana-seeds.nl* specifically... I am not _crusading_ for them by any means, but I can find a few mins here and there for at least that much


----------



## nvthis (Dec 13, 2008)

Bumped


----------



## nvthis (Dec 13, 2008)

ok, try again. I'll get this pic thing if it kills me... brb


----------



## nvthis (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry about that, my first attempt ended with a 'busy server' notice. Anyway, I had all but forgotten about this thread... So I got 20 seeds (+ 10 freebies but they are still dry) Popped 10 then popped ten more 3 weeks later. That's a rate of 20 for 20. Heres a few pics from batch #2


----------



## nvthis (Dec 13, 2008)

HA! I did it! My first pics on MP. Not much to bark at, but there they are


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

Just remember to hit the Upload button and wait untill the attachments show.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi ho, hi ho, off to seed we go......
The pollenation shed is ALMOST done!!! Need floor sealer and several coats of paint so I can spray it out with the hose for the next round of seed  I think I'm likin' it. Had a little nute prob, but everything is bouncing back.. So far so good. All .nl seed..


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 4, 2009)

that sure is a nice little sett up, sorry dear but what strain are u growing? i got some super sliver haze beans from M-S.nl


----------



## nvthis (Jan 4, 2009)

This round is thc bomb. Next seed grow I'll do the mazar they sent for free. If the bomb is as heavy a budder as they claim I may mix it up with my purp kush or maybe even the gdp clone I am presently growing out. Once this shed is complete it will be dedicated to being a pollination playground. I am no 'breeder' to brag about at all, but gotta keep it interesting and having something no one else does is kind of a fun notion We will see...


----------



## andy52 (Jan 4, 2009)

let me warn you on the free mazar seed.the plants are very nute sensitive to begin.they have very wide internode spacing and grow very,very tall.i had to kill one plant that was about 5ft tall and still growing.i have 3 now in the flower tent and i topped all 3.they are still touching the glass on my reflector.over 4 ft tall.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice Andy. I probably got the same ones you did. I caught someplace that the pure Mazar is a pretty big plant all on it's own. I also noticed that they are giving away Mazar x Afghan now.   Maybe they have made it more managable?? The x Skunk isn't really my thing but I got a few and will make more to set aside for a rainy day, but that will have to wait. by the time this one is finishing it will be time to start thinking about outdoor. Thank you for the advice. Sounds like I'll be tying these down a bit Let me know how she smokes, yea?


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 6, 2009)

Well I finally got my Shipping confirmation Email today... hopefully just a few days and I will be rawkin 8)....

Ordered on Dec 21, but the wife sent in IMO's and I guess the mail over the Holiday season went a bit slow heh....


----------



## andy52 (Jan 6, 2009)

thats the strain they gave me,mazar x afghani.i will never grow it again i promise that.too un-manageable.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 6, 2009)

so true, them are some hard plants to grow. the ones i had going hermied on me a week in to flower lol!!!!!  but my super sliver haze are great!!!!!!! they are some awsome looking plants. could not be any happyer with my two, 4 foot plants!! great strain love it cant wait to see the yeild!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 6, 2009)

I am hoping I get the Super Silver Haze myself..... that is what they were advertising since I ordered.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmm.. I have actually considered picking up the pure land race mazar from TRSC. Guess I can put it outside and just let 'er rip?? Sounds like all the height is coming from the mazar side anyway. Uncontrollable strain? Sounds like nothin' but fun in the woods  !


----------



## nvthis (Jan 18, 2009)

One week flowering. Next photos will be at the completion of the grow. All .nl seed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow awesome nv!  And thats one of the biggest fan leaves I ever saw.  Your plants are loving you sure!


----------



## 420benny (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking good! I really like those tall camo pots. Who sells those? Should be great for the root zone, with that extra depth.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 22, 2009)

They were previously known as '5 gallon' pots (as opposed to the shorter, wider '3 gallon pots'). They are no where near 3 or 5 gallons but if you ask your local garden center they will know what you mean. The camo is merely gray and black spray paint. The pots go for around 2 to 3 dollars and last forever. These pots are several years old.


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 20, 2009)

Small lil update on my first  M-S.nl seeds grow.....

I received 7 different strains, so it will take me a lil time to get to all of them..... Most the strains looked alike in appearance, with the exception of the White Widow and the Big Bud..... White Widow seeds were a bit smaller than the rest, and the Big BUD were HUGE!!!!!.....  all the seeds were a bit light in appearance and did not show the dark green marbled exterior that is indicative of a good seed in my past experience..... HOWEVER,

I have started 6 crystal seeds.... all 6 germinated within a couple days... and I put them in rockwool cube for a few days and then plugged them into 4-5 in cubes after that once I started seeing a lil bit of growth.   I hand watered for almost a week or so witht he cubes layed out on dinner plates.  When I started to get the first set of real leaves I transferred the plants to their current DWC home.....

I sorta changed up my setup, I am no longer using small pots  in the top of my buckets, I went to use the full insert pots that fit right on top of the buckets.... uses a LOT more hydroton, but the plant is a LOT more stable and less prone to tipping once it gets big...

So I got 6 Crystal growing atm.....  out of the 6, I got one that is going Tripod ( hoping for the offchance it is a female), 3 that are VERY healthy looking plants, and 2 that I think I might have to cull, one of them definitely is on borrowed time... looking bad.


As for the strain, I have to say that I will have to agree with Andy52, Crystal seems to be a slow starter, but has started to take off in the last week or so........  The healthier plantrs are taking nute updates readily... the one really sick one I think is not gonna make it heh,  the other one I might cull I think is just a stem strength thing......  grew the top end too fast before the stalk could support, plus I think I got the bucket too full on the last water change and floated the cube, thus screwing up the plants base... so it might have to reset and be alright.

still have several strains to try, but so far the crystal seems to be fine...


----------



## 225smokestack (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks for the update CG! i just recieved my seeds from these guys... Crystal, Ice, and WW.  im looking forward to it!


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep I ordered that package...... I also ordered the classic pack.... with  Northern lights, Big bud and bubblegum.... got the 5 seeds of MazarXafghan......

what I am reading though I think I am gonna move the Mazar cross outside this spring though.......


----------

